# Installing New CATALYST Drivers Question



## NextGen_Gamer (Feb 9, 2005)

So, since CATALYST v5.2 is out, I would like to upgrade to it. Simple question: how does ATITool fit into the uninstall/install process? Should I just leave ATITool alone, uninstall CATALYST v5.1, and then install CATALYST v5.2? Or should I uninstall ATITool, uninstall CATALYST v5.1, and then install CATALYST v5.2 along with reinstalling ATITool?


----------



## NextGen_Gamer (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## Jafaro (Feb 10, 2005)

You'd probolay be fine if you just left it be, that what I always do


----------

